# Knipex tools



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Voltech said:


> I have never heard of them until today at @ Lowes today.http://www.aikencolon.com/1000V-Insulated-Hand-Tools-Kits_c_1034-1.html


Really???

I love Knipex, Wiha, Wera, etc. All TOP notch tools worth every penny. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Really???
> 
> I love Knipex, Wiha, Wera, etc. All TOP notch tools worth every penny. :thumbsup:


I have never seen them anywhere, or ever seen anyone using them. I was shocked when I looked them up. They have been around a long time. Maybe its a demographics thing. I been in the south my hole life.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I can affirm what Petey said. They are great tools. Got my first pair of Knipex sidecutters in 91. I bought a set of Knipex insulated tools at a NECA convention in 2000 and use them still today. Yes a little pricey but its like comparing a BMW to a Hyundai.

Charlie


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

In my opinion Knipex ***** are good and I use a pair daily.

Knipex Linemans on the other hand, are nothing to write home about.

Just my opinion.


----------



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

Knipex pliers are awesome, I haven't used there *****, Linemans, or screw drivers though, so I cant comment on them. 

http://www.knipex.com/en/pliers-abc/how-does-it-work-animated-graphics/85-01-250-smartgripr/


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am happy with the 4 knipex tools I own. Very happy.

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

They are some of the best out there IMO.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, in terms of pliers they all kinda feel the same to me. I've used Craftsman, greenlee, knipex, and channellock. They all have the same limits, just comes down to which feel more comfortable in your hand.

I talked to an electrician that had the klein iron worker's side cutters for the past 10 years, and asked him if he ever cut fish tape with it, since they seemed rugged enough. Said if he did they'd put a notch in the blades.

I've simply come to the conclusion that all these pliers have the same limitations.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a pair of greenlee linesman's and also a pair of j2000's and i hae cut steel fishtapes with both. And the are still the same as when i pulled them out of the package.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*High Quality tools*

I have these:

Knipex side cutters

Knipex Insulated side cutters

Knipex auto wire strippers

Knipex Alligator water pump pliers

Knipex needle nose pliers with wire stripping holes

Knipex Insulated needle nose

Knipex Insulated diagonal cutters

Great pliers. Durable. AK Tools online has reasonable prices, fair shipping fees.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Knipex are good. I have linesmen (combos) and *****. 

Doubt I'm buying Klein pliers ever again.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

It just makes sense. If you want a really good pair of pliers, buy them from a company that specializes in pliers. 
You wouldn't go the dentist to have brain surgery right?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I had heard if you cut steel with their linesman pliers you would get little knicks in them. I cut a #12 screw yesterday and sure enough I have some little knicks in mine. I like them overall but I think I will go back to the Journeyman series when I have to get a new pair. They are the same price as the Kleins here.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

With my greenlee pair I cut steel fishtapes a bunch of times and no nic's or anything. Same for the kleins. The blades are still as tight as the day i bought them.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have cut fish tapes with mine quite a few times and they are fine. 
I wonder if there is a difference between the dipped handles and the comfort handles, hardness wise.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

It's funny, I cut fishtape with my craftsman pliers and still have no knicks. Even if I did, I can replace them free without any hassle.

I think knipex steal is too brittle, my knicks have only gotten bigger.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Just knick the fishtape a little and then bend it with your linesmans at the knick, it will break cleanly in two. And you won't mess up your pliers. Linesman pliers or ***** are not meant to cut hardened spring steel that fishtapes are made from.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I really want to like Knipex's diagonal pliers, but I just cant get around that little hook-bend they have in the one handle...I find it very annoying. That and the tips are too blunt for me.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I really want to like Knipex's diagonal pliers, but I just cant get around that little hook-bend they have in the one handle...I find it very annoying. That and the tips are too blunt for me.


That little hook-bend in nothing. I don't even notice it's there.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> That little hook-bend in nothing. I don't even notice it's there.


 
Yea, I could get over the hook bend thing. But the tips still aren't sharp enough for me. They are tough ass pliers though...I want a pair of their alligator pliers so bad!:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea, I could get over the hook bend thing. But the tips still aren't sharp enough for me. They are tough ass pliers though...I want a pair of their alligator pliers so bad!:thumbup:


Me too, and it's been a while since I bought some new channies of any type. 

What makes you say that the tips aren't sharp enough? They seem to snip very well.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Me too, and it's been a while since I bought some new channies of any type.
> 
> What makes you say that the tips aren't sharp enough? They seem to snip very well.


 
The blades are sharp and cut well, but the tips themselves are blunt. Not as pointy as Kleins or Channellock 447's. I do a lot of control work and fire alarm so it's nice to have some sharp tips when working in a crowded panel or snipping ty-wraps off of bundles of cable...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I lost my Klein ***** so I would have nothing to compare my knipex to. But when I bought my Knipex ***** I remember being very impressed with their cutting ability. Admittedly, I don't use the tips _that_ often... well at least not for hours on end.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I lost my Klein ***** so I would have nothing to compare my knipex to. But when I bought my Knipex ***** I remember being very impressed with their cutting ability. Admittedly, I don't use the tips _that_ often... well at least not for hours on end.


 
Mind you, when I buy ***** I always pick through the rack till I find the ones with the sharpest tips...pliers of the same brand and style are never made exactly the same. Knipex probably does have some here and there with sharp tips but no supplier I know of has a rack of Knipex cutters I can pick through to find a good set that is to my liking. Always draws some attention when I'm at a supplier fondling all the tools on the rack LOL.
What can I say, I'm picky!:jester:


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

I started with all these exotic tools after a bunch of my klein pliers couldn't keep the handles on under hard pulling. So I got greenlee which couldn't keep the grips on either then I found knipex and wera (bless the internet because they don't sell those brands around here) and I do like these hand tools better


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Mind you, when I buy ***** I always pick through the rack till I find the ones with the sharpest tips...pliers of the same brand and style are never made exactly the same. Knipex probably does have some here and there with sharp tips but no supplier I know of has a rack of Knipex cutters I can pick through to find a good set that is to my liking. Always draws some attention when I'm at a supplier fondling all the tools on the rack LOL.
> What can I say, I'm picky!:jester:


Yeah, and you should be. When you buy tomatoes you look through to find the ones to your liking. The supply houses that I frequent carry knipex so people are able to look through what they have. I went to one place selling some knipex and looked through and a couple of pliers had slipping comfort grips.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

NY ELECTRIC said:


> I started with all these exotic tools after a bunch of my klein pliers couldn't keep the handles on under hard pulling. So I got greenlee which couldn't keep the grips on either then I found knipex and wera (bless the internet because they don't sell those brands around here) and I do like these hand tools better


Are you in NYC? You are right? I'm sure there's some suppliers that carry German hand tools in NYC. I mean, they carry German spray paint so why not hand tools.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know it must be some sort of conspiracy only one supply house all the way down in china town has a small selection of these tools and there is no lowes in the neighborhood of Manhattan so I get them off the internet.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a Sears in the city. Check them out, bet they have some Wiha or Morris insulated driver sets.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex*

Here are some fact on Knipex. They are the largest manufacturer of high end professional pliers on earth. They are 127 years old and still family owned and operated. All Knipex pliers are produced with induction hardened cutting edges for very long life. they have a 100% lifetime guarantee and yes they are expensive but no more than other premium brands. You should check out their videos on Youtube.
And yes I work for Knipex. www.knipex.com


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Tulbox said:


> Here are some fact on Knipex. They are the largest manufacturer of high end professional pliers on earth. They are 127 years old and still family owned and operated. All Knipex pliers are produced with induction hardened cutting edges for very long life. they have a 100% lifetime guarantee and yes they are expensive but no more than other premium brands. You should check out their videos on Youtube.
> And yes I work for Knipex. www.knipex.com


Will they warranty my pliers that I blew a hole in the cutting edge?? :whistling2:


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex*

Normally yes. Go to the website and call in to WRA number from customer service.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea, I could get over the hook bend thing. But the tips still aren't sharp enough for me. They are tough ass pliers though...I want a pair of their alligator pliers so bad!:thumbup:


the little hook is there to give you something to pull against if you want to grip and pull a wire. It is also there so the pliers are not as likely to slip out of your hand and fall


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Tulbox said:


> Normally yes. Go to the website and call in to WRA number from customer service.


I'm not sure how to dial this number :laughing::laughing:

Tel: +49 (0)2 02 / 47 94 -0


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex*



Stub said:


> I'm not sure how to dial this number :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Tel: +49 (0)2 02 / 47 94 -0


 
Try the North American number 847 398 8520


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Tulbox said:


> Try the North American number 847 398 8520


Oh, I wasn't able to find that on the website that you linked above.

I'll call in the morning, thanks!


----------

